
Tough Planting Decisions Take Emotional Toll on Farmers in 2019 - ohiovr
https://www.agweb.com/article/tough-planting-decisions-take-emotional-toll-on-farmers-in-2019/
======
ohiovr
Ohio wasn't hit so hard by rain as it was in other places yet field after
field is left fallow and the old saying knee high by July doesn't seem to be
keeping this year. Last year and many others, by July corn could be waist high
or higher. 11 days to go and the corn is just a few inches tall.

